

Steve Ballmer's Nightmare Is Coming True - mtgx
http://www.businessinsider.com/steve-ballmers-nightmare-is-coming-true-2012-11

======
joonix
I can't stand Business Insider.

~~~
mrslx
They covered their own story.

